# got out today.



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

hooked 2, one on purpose the other was accidental. landed one. landed the legit hookup, let the foul hooked off the hook


----------



## Gooseman71 (Mar 28, 2009)

Patricio said:


> hooked 2, one on purpose the other was accidental. landed one. landed the legit hookup, let the foul hooked off the hook


Where were you able to fish? All the rivers are flooded.


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

Gooseman71 said:


> Where were you able to fish? All the rivers are flooded.


probably a powerplant *cough*avon*cough* lol... 

detailed report patricio....  "got out today, caught 2, fouled one" hahahha!%

Ray


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Hey Ray, I went down to 84 bridge on the grand, hooked into this pig, they were hitting good on black seal flies...


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey, Mr. SteelheadBob! Sir, if you don't mind me asking...were you fly fishing or did you use a spinning rig? Were you able to land that pig?

BTW...just FYI, you shouldn't give out specific locations!!!


----------



## Gooseman71 (Mar 28, 2009)

RockyRiverRay said:


> probably a powerplant *cough*avon*cough* lol...
> 
> detailed report patricio....  "got out today, caught 2, fouled one" hahahha!%
> 
> Ray


Lmao! I was thinking about going there myself.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

I went out yesterday and my total count for the day was 3 landed, 5 hooked. one of them was foul hooked though. I flick the rod a few times and he fly usually pops off the poor fish.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Chrominator said:


> Hey, Mr. SteelheadBob! Sir, if you don't mind me asking...were you fly fishing or did you use a spinning rig? Were you able to land that pig?
> 
> BTW...just FYI, you shouldn't give out specific locations!!!


Ummmm Joe, I used my 8' deep sea master with 120lb test and a 50lb seal fly in black, the ones with the outside flippers so it looks real... And I was standing on the 3rd rock 15 steps from the 3rd stick facing northwest with two dead leaves srticking off of the fourth broken branch 35 feet south-southwest from the rock that looks like the shape of texas!!!!!!


----------



## glfishingforum (Mar 12, 2010)

u guys are silly lol. thats good Patricio got out and hooked into some steel.. the rivers are a little to blown out for me right now i have to wait till there fishable to me lol. (almost lost my life one time when they were moving fast)


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

steelheadBob said:


> Ummmm Joe, I used my 8' deep sea master with 120lb test and a 50lb seal fly in black, the ones with the outside flippers so it looks real... And I was standing on the 3rd rock 15 steps from the 3rd stick facing northwest with two dead leaves srticking off of the fourth broken branch 35 feet south-southwest from the rock that looks like the shape of texas!!!!!!


Sweet setup Bob!  Nice!!!...now everyone and their G-ma will be down there pressuring the conehead!!! Thanks for the feeding! L  L


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

uuuummmmmm, theres still trees floating down the grand..... wait, i have a new sport......... Surfing for steelies!!!!!!


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

glfishingforum said:


> u guys are silly lol. thats good Patricio got out and hooked into some steel.. the rivers are a little to blown out for me right now i have to wait till there fishable to me lol. (almost lost my life one time when they were moving fast)


there is ALWAYS some water thats fishable.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

glfishingforum said:


> u guys are silly lol. thats good Patricio got out and hooked into some steel.. the rivers are a little to blown out for me right now i have to wait till there fishable to me lol. (almost lost my life one time when they were moving fast)


Haha I was with him (my cousin) and man you did take a good dip.. He steps off the bank and its a straight up 5 ft deep drop. insane... you weren't in too much danger tho I would of jumped in and saved ya man!  I got your back!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i fished E 72 sunday but the east wind was a bit much. the wind blew a lot of ice into the hot water channel , but there was some open out in front.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Patricio said:


> there is ALWAYS some water thats fishable.


Were Just messing around Patricio..... Trust me, there open water, but im not going to post that IVe been going out here and there.....OOOOPPPSS Glad you got into some fish...


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I am hitting the fishable water on Sunday and Monday. I hope to have a nice report and some pics to share next week.

-Flash


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Awhen do you think well be in business?//


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

steelheadBob said:


> Were Just messing around Patricio..... Trust me, there open water, but im not going to post that IVe been going out here and there.....OOOOPPPSS Glad you got into some fish...


oh I know. my initial post wasnt a report as much as a taunting. those of us who DO put in the time to know the rivers, KNOW the rivers.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Steelhead Fever said:


> Awhen do you think well be in business?//


learn how to read the flow charts, call local bait and fly shops and remember how long it takes a river to be fishable after a blowout!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## plsplns (Aug 21, 2009)

Chrominator said:


> Sweet setup Bob!  Nice!!!...now everyone and their G-ma will be down there pressuring the conehead!!! Thanks for the feeding! L  L


Ok I work in aviation. I want that spoon!!!! A spoon with a plane on it. Where can I get that???


----------

